

Show HN: Brain VR Cardboard app - pjmercurio
http://thyrd.info/brainvr

======
Fr0styMatt8
Any chance for a Samsung Gear VR version?

Cardboard is a great ecosystem, but the tracking and latency on Gear VR is
just leaps and bounds above what cardboard can do (the GVR unit has its' own
low-latency sensors).

~~~
pjmercurio
I don't have the hardware, but the models of the brain structures are in the
github repo in Wavefront .obj format in case someone else wants to play with
them.

